# Electrical Next to Plumbing



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

MikeyP said:


> Can I put the electrical and waste pipe next to each other?


Absolutely. This is NOT an issue.


----------



## Timster (Aug 7, 2008)

You can also run wires close to the pipes that are involved. Just make sure you use some 10mil tape wrapped around the plumbing pipes where the wires either touch, or are in close proximity.

It should look something like this:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Timster said:


> You can also run wires close to the pipes that are involved. Just make sure you use some 10mil tape wrapped around the plumbing pipes where the wires either touch, or are in close proximity.
> 
> It should look something like this:


Why????


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

jbfan said:


> Why????


I have had to tape copper pipes where MC cable passes them, but never for romex.


----------



## Timster (Aug 7, 2008)

jbfan said:


> Why????


Standard practice in San Francisco. The inspectors won't pass us without taping water/gas pipes that are really close/or touching electrical wires like Romex.

Too many stories to tell about San Franpsycho really. 

We failed an inspection once for running a telephone wire through 2 feet of PVC to get through a wall. Had to rip it all out (the whole wire 100ft, too) and put a 2ft metal conduit through it instead (Cost us $2000).

Why? "Because that is how it is done in San Francisco."


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Timster said:


> Standard practice in San Francisco. The inspectors won't pass us without taping water/gas pipes that are really close/or touching electrical wires like Romex.
> 
> Too many stories to tell about San Franpsycho really.
> 
> ...


Good enough answer!:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Timster said:


> Why? "Because that is how it is done in San Francisco."


OK, but if you are going to give advice from an area with some odd requirements I think it would help if you state this in your replies.


----------



## Timster (Aug 7, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> OK, but if you are going to give advice from an area with some odd requirements I think it would help if you state this in your replies.


I think you got it backwards. I think the original poster needs to put his location in his post.

I have my location in my profile. 

There is nothing wrong with posting 'above code' suggestions when the original thread starter posts no location.


----------

